# Ein Troll sucht sein Zuhause



## Moragor (29. Mai 2009)

Ich schreibe für meinen Trollschamanen grad eine Charaktergeschichte und hab ein Problem: Obwohl ich verschieden Quellen durchgelesen habe finde ich keine genaue Datierung des Zeitpunkts wo die Dunkelspeere von den anderen Dschungeltrollstämmen vom Festland vertrieben wurden. Ich weiss, dass Thrall mit seinen Orks die Dunkelspeere ca. 8 Jahre vor der WoW-Story von den Inseln gerettet hat, zu diesem Zeitpunkt war mein Troll 14 Jahre alt. Was mich nun itressiert ist ob mein Troll bereits auf den Inseln geboren wurde oder ob die Dunkelspeere zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch im Schlingendorntal lebten und sich gegen die anderen Stämme zur Wehr setzten.

Ich hoffe irgendwer kann mir da weiterhelfen.

Gruss
Moragor


----------



## WAR_FAN (6. Juni 2009)

ich weiß da leider auch nix genaues aber nett für die story wäre ein schweres unglück in seiner kindheit, eben dass sie vertrieben wurden und dann eine schwere reise über das meer folgt wo zB seine mutter stirbt oder sowas
oO ich hab mich mal wieder reingesteigert.... hoffentlich hilftst dir trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

